# 'feral' barn cats and LGD ?



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

if i was to adopt some those feral fixed cats and let them roam the barn how can i keep a lgd from eating them? is there a collar made that emits a scent or noise that will annoy a dog?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe pen the cats up for a little bit, that way they learn where they are fed and the dog gets used to their presence. Just fuss at the dog if he shows too much negative interest in them. It is what I would do.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if cats have been around the farm before the LGD should know that cats belong but other varmits dont, our LGD's were so accepting of Cats that when a feral family moved into the out buildings for a time and started sneaking into the barn at night to eat chickens and guineas off the roost the LGD's didnt notice because Cats were accepted farm animals, but let a **** or possum or any other wild varmit come along and it was toast, i was able to trap the feral cats for removal, and that stopped my loss of poultry at night,


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, good luck! When we moved our sheep and dogs up to the farm, all the visiting cats didn't visit any more! There were cats here where the dogs were raised, but we don't see them anymore at the farm. 

I can buy mouse and rat bait just fine, though.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My LGD's have never been bothered by or bother the cats. In fact, one little tortoiseshell loves to cuddle up with Guinness (my Pyr).


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Judy in IN said:


> When we moved our sheep and dogs up to the farm, all the visiting cats didn't visit any more!


Mine has killed 4 feral cats who dared to come onto the property. I think, if they were raised with cats to know they were part of the family pack it would be ok. But strays don't seem to fare well here. The LGDs don't hurt rabbits or chickens, but cats seem to be something they don't tolerate simply because they don't live here.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with Judy....good luck. It'd take a lot of work on your part I think.

Although my house cats (rescued feral cats born in my hay stacks last year) are licked, loved on by dogs in the house and safe when they are with them inside, should I let them go out and they run, forget it. My dogs would chase them and probably kill them.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

eh nevermind the cats .. maybe the dog will acquire a taste for mice and voles


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

KSALguy said:


> if cats have been around the farm before the LGD should know that cats belong but other varmits dont, our LGD's were so accepting of Cats that when a feral family moved into the out buildings for a time and started sneaking into the barn at night to eat chickens and guineas off the roost the LGD's didnt notice because Cats were accepted farm animals ...


When we got our Akbash dog, he had never been around cats and I wasn't sure how he would do with our barn cats. At first he wanted to chase them, but once he understood that the cats belonged to us and belonged on the homestead, he accepted them well. We don't have any feral cats around, so I don't know how he would react with strange cats, but accepts all of ours like they are part of the flock.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Our Pyr lets one of our mama cats eat out of the same bowl as she does. She might have chased the cats with the other dog when she was a pup, but doesn't even pay much attention to them now. These are our cats, I don't know how she would react to a strange cat.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Tucker is fine with "our" cats. One of them even sleeps with him when its cold. Stray cats that come up are a different story though. He will run them off if they come into an area he has access to.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My Anatolian is fine with cats, whether they are inside or outside cats.

If he sees a strange cat, he feels the need to run up to it and sniff it, just to say "Hi!" Sometimes the cat freaks and runs, and then my LGD stands there and looks confused. ("Was it my deodorant? Did I forget to brush this morning?")

Unfortunately, he adores cats. Even when they are black with white stripes. Ask me how I know this.

Oh, did ya'll know that Febreeze Pet Odor Eliminator does a wonderful job of getting our residual skunk musk odor? And, so far, it seems that it is safe to use on LGDs.....


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL! Shortly after we moved the sheep and dogs up to the farm, I found one of those "striped kitties" along the farm lane, dead. I don't know how they killed it without getting sprayed, but I am grateful. We had one raccoon up in the rafters of the cattle barn, but haven't seen any more.

We see the occasional hawk in the quonset barn, but until my dogs grow wings, I don't expect them to take on hawks and owls.

And would you believe that I miscounted puppies? We have 9! They got their first taste of canned dog food on Sunday, and it was a big hit!

I'll have to take more pics soon.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sticky_burr said:


> if i was to adopt some those feral fixed cats and let them roam the barn how can i keep a lgd from eating them? is there a collar made that emits a scent or noise that will annoy a dog?


My cats rule all my dogs....even the new puppies....LOL...Gus,Gus...will slap a hair lip on ya if they insist on getting in his space...I think it shocks them that a cat goes all Rocky Balboa on them.[strongbad


----------

